# Why is Olbermann trashing Bristol Palin?



## JBeukema (Dec 3, 2010)

> Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> On her Facebook page, the former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  said she won't let Olbermann distort her message about the difficulties  of teen pregnancy and that Olbermann is confused about what constitutes  hypocrisy.
> "In order to have credibility as a spokesperson, it sometimes takes a  person who has made mistakes," she wrote. "Parents warn their children  about the mistakes they made so they are not repeated. Former gang  members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang  life."


Bristol Palin Defends Herself Against Olbermann


The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?

Bristol Palin has a good point. While she didn't say so in so many words, I have to agree: Olbermann is just being a dick and needs to get over whatever issues are leading him to trash this young woman on the air to feel better about himself.


----------



## Madeline (Dec 3, 2010)

I saw something about this too.  It is mean-spirited; Olbermann clearly wouldn't be attacking this chick except that Sarah Palin is her mom.  Not good, not good at all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 3, 2010)

Must be a slow news day, meaning that there is little he can blame on the right today....


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2010)

Because he's a dick? Well...we all knew that...but when did Buttemia become a sexist?


----------



## Sallow (Dec 3, 2010)

Did anyone see the Commercial? Bristol is with one of the Jersey Shore boys.

While I think Olbermann has better fish to fry..the commercial is terribly hypocritical.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

I seriously doubt he has a dick...


----------



## MajinLink (Dec 3, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> 
> 
> she's not encouraging others to be wiser than she was, she's promoting her mom's brain dead theory of keep it your pants. If Bristol was supporting waiting for marriage, and teaching kids about condoms, birth control, STD, breaking sexual myths then maybe she wouldn't get picked on.


----------



## JBeukema (Dec 3, 2010)

Ravi said:


> when did Buttemia become a sexist?






American Trolling League 
*Rejected*​

We regret to inform you that your submission has been rejected. Your  trolling is simply not up to ATL standards. USMB requires all trolls to  be registered with the ATL and to have current ATL certification to  ensure quality. In accordance with the Terms of Use and applicable  rules, regulations, and standards, you are ordered to CEASE AND DESIST  your activities until you are able to meet ATL standards and acquire  certification.

Sincerely

_James Beukema_
Master Poe, American Trolling League


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

MajinLink said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> ...


----------



## theHawk (Dec 3, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?



Well obviously it only has to do with who her mother is.  His intentions are to damage Sarah Palin. Back when McCain picked her when virtually no one knew who she was the left scrambled to destroy her.  McCain/Palin lost the election, and she was supposed to be forgotten.  The problem is Palin has substance in her beliefs (much in contrast to McCain), so she actually gained a whole lot of popularity.  This drives the fringe left absolutely nuts, she is supposed to be an afterthought at this point, much like other losers like John Edwards.

All the fringe has left now is to attack her family members.


----------



## Meister (Dec 3, 2010)

MajinLink said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> ...


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

theHawk said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> ...



Yup.. just feeding the left their Palin Pablum...


----------



## WillowTree (Dec 3, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> > On her Facebook page, the former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  said she won't let Olbermann distort her message about the difficulties  of teen pregnancy and that Olbermann is confused about what constitutes  hypocrisy.
> > "In order to have credibility as a spokesperson, it sometimes takes a  person who has made mistakes," she wrote. "Parents warn their children  about the mistakes they made so they are not repeated. Former gang  members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang  life."
> 
> ...



Because he is a moron?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 3, 2010)

MajinLink said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I saw something about this too.  It is mean-spirited; Olbermann clearly wouldn't be attacking this chick except that Sarah Palin is her mom.  Not good, not good at all.



Agreed, now if he talked about her horse style of dancing and how politics kept her in the running on the dancing show.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 3, 2010)

didn't she call people faggots?
didn't she roll her eyes at a lady when she said she was a teacher, even though her grandfather is a teacher?
Don't feel bad for the spoiled brat. I used to, when her mom first starting running, but I no longer do.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > I saw something about this too.  It is mean-spirited; Olbermann clearly wouldn't be attacking this chick except that Sarah Palin is her mom.  Not good, not good at all.
> ...



Tell us about it.. Twinkle Toes


----------



## sangha (Dec 3, 2010)

thereisnospoon said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2010)

Luissa said:


> didn't she call people faggots?
> didn't she roll her eyes at a lady when she said she was a teacher, even though her grandfather is a teacher?
> Don't feel bad for the spoiled brat. I used to, when her mom first starting running, but I no longer do.



Good point she is a celebrity now and opened herself up for cirticism and paperatzi lifestyle stuff.

But Oblerman should not really be wasting time on celebs.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I used to dance really well.
Can dance now at all though, do well to walk with crutches.


----------



## gautama (Dec 3, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I saw something about this too.  It is mean-spirited; Olbermann clearly wouldn't be attacking this chick except that Sarah Palin is her mom.  Not good, not good at all.



Madeline, you are hopelessly pollyanna

That makes you, generally speaking, a good person. 

Actually, you are a splendid human being.

However, being unrealistic, and extremely naive......you are an Obamarrhoidal idiot that sees only the good in the EXPOSED MONUMENTAL *stone cold MARXIST FRAUD, OBAMDINEJAD.*

In that sense you are dangerous, because people admiring you may consider that Political Charlatan POS a salubrious person as well.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



You deserve my public apology then..

Sorry, I just didn't know...I can only pray things improve for you..


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 3, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



Hey no problem, I should not even have mentioned my disabilities.
It was my bad.

Apology certainly accepted but certainly not reauired.
I apologize for making you look and feel bad.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 3, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Did anyone see the Commercial? Bristol is with one of the Jersey Shore boys.
> 
> While I think Olbermann has better fish to fry..the commercial is terribly hypocritical.



I don't watch it...does Jersey Shore promote abstinence?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 3, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



.. nuff said... I guess


----------



## liebuster (Dec 4, 2010)

Olbermann is probably one of the most despicable human beings working in opinion news. All he does is read off the teleprompter and spews a word salad of hatred and delusion


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 4, 2010)

liebuster said:


> Olbermann is probably one of the most despicable human beings working in opinion news. All he does is read off the teleprompter and spews a word salad of hatred and delusion



Well that covers far more Nooz pundits than Just the Uberman.
Beck, Billo, Rush, Hannity, etc.


----------



## liebuster (Dec 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > Olbermann is probably one of the most despicable human beings working in opinion news. All he does is read off the teleprompter and spews a word salad of hatred and delusion
> ...



You may disagree with them on politics and they can get riled up sometimes, but they don't spew the utter hatred and filth towards people like olbermann. There was no reason to declare a 20 year old mother advising young people on why not to have children out of wedlock the "Worst Person In the World". I should know as I was a proud father at the age of 19 while making pizzas part time. I wouldn't hesitate to advise people to have kids when they are married and emotionally ready. 

Olbermann is down right LOW, with Shultz being a close second. Maddow isn't bad and tries to be respectful most of the time and Mathews is pretty good. 

Every commentator has their moments of stupidity with Rush getting pretty bad sometimes but Olbermann takes the cake..


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 4, 2010)

liebuster said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > liebuster said:
> ...



You must remove your partisan blinders to see the truth.

You will bust no lies untill you can see clearly from both perspectives.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

You people are hopeless zombies.

I bet you get all upset and shit when the masked black wrestler pokes the blonde wholesome looking wrestler in the eye when the ref isn't looking and it just drives you fucking mad when the evil masked black wrestler walks off gloating with the championship belt..of which there are about a hundred.

How fucking stupid are you folks?  One guy even said it and was too much of a moron to look at his own words.  "Oberman uses a teleprompter".  HELLO!!!!!  What does THAT tell you??  HE DOES NOT WRITE THE MATERIAL!!!!!!!  

MSNBC is a multi billion dollar company with advertising accounts into the 10's of billions of dollars.  That company is owned by the biggest weapons store on the planet.  These people are not fools.  NOTHING goes on your television screen or out of the speakers that is not approved in a big room with all the writers and all the producers and a lawyer or two and a representative or two from upper management sitting around a big table with one purpose in mind.  That purpose is to keep your attention while they peddle viagra.  That purpose is to sell you on the notion that G E is a swell company that is just as proud as punch to be allowed in your home.  That purpose is to keep the Keith Oberman "Brand" alive cuz he is such a "loveable wacky nut" and everybody on the "right" tunes in to see the "liberal" make a fool of himself and those "liberals" are just hoping he will say something nasty about the political representatives they hate and thier kids so they will feel vidicated for hating Sarah Palin or any number of morons that the fools on the right have elected into office.  Him and Beck serve the same purpose.  They keep people tuned in to thier company because they are so crazy.  Oh My what will Keith or Glenn say next????? More truthfully "what will Keith or Glenn read off a teleprompter" next that has been vetted thoroughly by a whole bunch of people that will be standing in unemployment lines if they don't keep corporate happy.

These clowns are no more "reporters or journalists" than WWF wrestlers or body builders or hollywood actors are qualified to be governors.  Oh my did I say THAT????

For all you stupid fucks know Kieth did not want to run that "bit" and found it offensive but corporate thought it would be a hoot and increase share this week.  Then O'Riley and Limbaugh and Beck would pick it up and call Oberman a bad man on thier shows and get MSNBC what would normally cost MILLIONS in free promotion for Keiths clown show.

The only thing missing from these "news" broadcasts is canned laughter.  I'm sure they will get to that eventually and you fuckwits won't even notice.


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 4, 2010)

They keep forgetting that the god of the right Reagan used a teleprompter 

Partisan sheeple.


----------



## liebuster (Dec 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Oh I do se clearly from both sides. I actually can't stand Hannity. He is a partisan hack. Samething with Rush although he can be "entertaining" sometimes. 

Do I agree with Hannity and Rush on somethings? Yes I do. Do I agree with Maddow and and even Olbermann. Yes I do. I'll even give you and example. Maddow and Olbermann do a good job keeping an eye out on the military industrial complex that the republicans and some democrats love so much. They did a good job on covering the corrupt connections of GWB and Cheney.* I actually want Olbermann and Maddow to stick around. I think their voice is important*

I disagree on politics more than anything with the MSNBC crowd. You may think I'm a partisan hack but I was actually thought Bush was a horrible president and should have been impeached due to all the corruption and false reasons for war. 

With that all said I still believe Olberscum is a despicable human


----------



## liebuster (Dec 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> They keep forgetting that the god of the right Reagan used a teleprompter
> 
> Partisan sheeple.



I have no problem with a teleprompter, but come on man! Obama is the lord of all teleprompters..................Or is it the teleprompters are lord of Obama. 

Even Biden made fun of Obama and his teleprompter addiction. 

When we bring up the teleprompter thing its generally just a cheap shot at Obama. Nothing more.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

liebuster said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > liebuster said:
> ...



Keith is EXACTLY as scummy as MSNBC wants him to be.  No more...No less.


----------



## liebuster (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > uscitizen said:
> ...



Your probably right. He serves a purpose and nothing more. "Poleznye Idioty"


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> They keep forgetting that the god of the right Reagan used a teleprompter
> 
> Partisan sheeple.



... what?

By the way .. Obama .. (the God of the left)...hows he floating above us... now?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Do any of you folks ever wonder why a weapons manufacturer would even allow Keith on thier programing?

None of you find that odd?

It is just some weird tv miracle..  Keith just slipped through the cracks and landed like a cat on all fours on national television... 

Another one I find fascinating is Rachel Maddow.  Why on earth would G E hire Rachel?  Well it's just perfectly normal....  Left wing wacko lesbian...  represents weapons manufacturer..Nothing strange THERE..


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

Well.. I suppose but they do have other products and services...

I think PMS-NBC would get a lot more viewers if they had opposing viewpoints on a daily basis instead of the orgies.. 

----------------

Appliances
    GE is one of the largest manufacturers of major appliances in the world, producing Monogram®, GE Profile and many more brands. Discover how GE appliances deliver their remarkable efficiency.
Aviation
    GE is the world's leading provider of aviation services and the leading producer of jet engines. We supply the world with engines for commercial, corporate, military and marine industries.
Consumer Electronics
    Built with reliability and usability in mind, GE products use the best of technology making life easier every room of the house.
Electrical Distribution
    GE provides a wide assortment of integrated equipment and systems to ensure safe and reliable power delivery. Electrical distribution and control solutions manage power in a variety of residential, commercial and industrial applications.
Energy
    GE electrifies the world by providing energy products and services to more than 120 countries. With our coal, oil, natural gas, nuclear energy, water and wind technologies we can deliver solid productivity returns and significant environmental benefits.
Finance  Business
    GE Commercial Finance serves clients in over 35 countries by providing loans, operating leases, financing programs, commercial insurance and equipment leasing to help global business grow.
Finance  Consumer
    GE Money is a leading provider of credit services, offering credit, loans, mortgages and more. We serve consumers, retailers, auto dealers and mortgage lenders worldwide.

Healthcare
    GE provides medical technologies and services that are shaping a new age of patient care. From medical imaging and information technologies to diagnostics and drug discovery, we help clinicians around the world re-imagine new ways to help their patients live longer fuller lives.
Lighting
    Since the day Thomas Edison discovered a better filament for the incandescent lamp, GE has been lighting up the world. 128 years later, we still provide a range of innovative products for consumer, commercial and industrial markets.
Media & Entertainment
    NBC Universal is a leading media and entertainment company in the development, production and marketing of entertainment, news and information worldwide.
Oil & Gas
    GE provides global technology-based products, services and complete solutions to the oil and gas industry.
Rail
    GE is the leading supplier to the world's railroads, pioneering locomotive and railroad management technologies that are economically advantageous and ecologically sound.
Software & Services
    GE is a global provider of software, hardware, services, and expertise in manufacturing; remote monitoring and diagnostics; and customer vertical solutions. 
Water
    For over 100 years, GE has been a leading global supplier of water treatment, wastewater treatment and efficient process systems solutions.

GE Products & Services Overview: Introduction, Businesses, Categories


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> Well.. I suppose but they do have other products and services...
> 
> I think PMS-NBC would get a lot more viewers if they had opposing viewpoints on a daily basis instead of the orgies..
> 
> ...



And a fine assortment it is....

Which of these products and services do you think Rachel represents best?


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > Well.. I suppose but they do have other products and services...
> ...



I'm thinking .. something in appliances...


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Lumpy 1 said:
> ...



I don't believe G E sells THOSE kinds of appliances...  Possibly the batteries...


----------



## gautama (Dec 4, 2010)

WillowTree said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> ...



The term "Moron" doesn't begin to describe the utter POS that Untermann is.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


----------



## Poli_Sigh (Dec 4, 2010)

Olbermann should pick on someone his own size that is true. But again there's nothing like a reformed alcoholic, drug addict, smoker or w- - - e preaching against the evils of same to get ones back up.  Same goes for women who have had an abortion preaching against having an abortion.  In fact, the words  disingenuous, sanctimonious and hypocritical come to mind.

If Bristol Palin were not the daughter of media hungry Sarah, I seriously doubt if she'd give two hoots about the subject, much less spend more than an afternoon discussing it.  Besides I'd wager that the majority of teen-aged women in this nation are more aware of the risks of having unprotected sex than apparently was she.  And more importantly that the least of these risks is an unwanted pregnancy.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Poli_Sigh said:


> Olbermann should pick on someone his own size that is true. But again there's nothing like a reformed alcoholic, drug addict, smoker or w- - - e preaching against the evils of same to get ones back up.  Same goes for women who have had an abortion preaching against having an abortion.  In fact, the words  disingenuous, sanctimonious and hypocritical come to mind.
> 
> If Bristol Palin were not the daughter of media hungry Sarah, I seriously doubt if she'd give two hoots about the subject, much less spend more than an afternoon discussing it.  Besides I'd wager that the majority of teen-aged women in this nation are more aware of the risks of having unprotected sex than apparently was she.  And more importantly that the least of these risks is an unwanted pregnancy.



You really are not paying attention are you.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Poli_Sigh said:
> 
> 
> > Olbermann should pick on someone his own size that is true. But again there's nothing like a reformed alcoholic, drug addict, smoker or w- - - e preaching against the evils of same to get ones back up.  Same goes for women who have had an abortion preaching against having an abortion.  In fact, the words  disingenuous, sanctimonious and hypocritical come to mind.
> ...



Do you recall your 3rd post here.. Huggy..?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Poli_Sigh said:
> ...



I'm old...I'm not expected to have a good memory any more.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Ah.. but you're an old Fox...


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

theHawk said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> ...



Sarah Palin was picked by the party. McCain wanted Lieberman or Tom Ridge for VP, but there would have been a huge fight on the convention floor if McCain didn't pick a conservative Christian. Sarah 'empty vessel' Palin destroyed herself when she clearly showed her lack of intelligence, competence and qualifications when she couldn't handle even simple soft-ball questions from the media. 

Sarah, her clueless minions and right wing 'victimhood'


----------



## Granny (Dec 4, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> > On her Facebook page, the former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  said she won't let Olbermann distort her message about the difficulties  of teen pregnancy and that Olbermann is confused about what constitutes  hypocrisy.
> > "In order to have credibility as a spokesperson, it sometimes takes a  person who has made mistakes," she wrote. "Parents warn their children  about the mistakes they made so they are not repeated. Former gang  members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang  life."
> 
> ...



The answer is in your sig:  CONSUME

The Left is consumed with a hatred that has driven them over the edge.  They fear her because "... deep down in places [they] don't know about, [they] don't want to hear the truth ..." (thanks, Jack).  Palin is a very real threat to them.

Media and others were incensed that she was "pulled out of a hat" - McCain threw a curve at them.  She was defiled in ways we probably will never know about.  She represents all the things they so hate: a woman in the true sense of the word - a woman who knows who she is and is very confident and comfortable with herself; she's a wife who loses nothing of herself by being able to have a strong bond with her husband; she's not afraid to get her hands dirty; she's a mother - worse yet she's a mother of a special needs child who she should have aborted because of his imperfections; she's been able to hold down a career - she can "multi-task" without ever losing a beat.

Oh, no - no, no, no - she copped out and resigned her job - she's a quitter, a loser.  She's a far more formative threat as a private citizen because she doesn't have to extend "professional courtesies" to other politicians - she can call a spade a spade.

Bristol was no different than any other teenager - she made a mistake and she's paying the price.  If she were any other "public person" - such as an exalted darling of the silver screen - not one eye would be batted for the exact same mistake.  All these "unknown" kids who have made mistakes routinely go to schools and other gatherings to preach against drunk driving, teen pregnancy, bullying and a whole lot of topics on which they have experienced up close and personal.  Bristol Palin? - not so much.

If Sarah Palin was wearing long white robes and walked on water - she would still be the "anti-Christ."  Britney Spears can flash her stuff in public and it's a hoot, her younger sister gets pregnant and it's nothing.  Bristol Palin gets pregnant and she's a bitch of a slut.

CONSUMEd pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> ...



Yea, the left really hate women. That's why liberals and progressives have always led the fight for women's rights, equal pay and the right of a woman to control her own uterus.

If conservatives had their way granny, you'd be washing clothes to earn your dowry, promised by your father to the highest bidder, then spend your life 'domesticated', barefoot & pregnant and a second class citizen. You wouldn't even have the right to vote.


----------



## gautama (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> ...



Granny stated what we all know to be true. 

Even the Obamarrhoidal LIEberTURDS know that what Granny stated was the the INCONTROVERTIBLE TRUTH.

The Obamarrhoidals counter with insults: Sarah is a nincompoop, she is a political incompetent, lacks experience, etc......all of this being unmitigated BULLSHIT.

All this CRAP can be countered with Sarah Palin's record as the Gov of Alaska. And compare that with the almost CRIMINAL RECORD of the *STONE COLD MARXIST COMMUNITY ORGANIZER, employee of a CRIMINAL ENTERPRISE ACORN OBAMADINEJAD !!!!*


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

gautama said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...





			
				Bfgrn said:
			
		

> Sarah, her clueless minions and right wing 'victimhood'



Proof...see gautama's post.

Case closed...


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

All I have to say is if you like to listen to Limbaugh,Beck, or Coulter you cannot talk shit about Olberman.


----------



## Samson (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> All I have to say is if you like to listen to Limbaugh,Beck, or Coulter you cannot talk shit about Olberman.



I wouldn't know anything about them if it wasn't for USMB.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> ...


Actually, the left doesn't like Palin because she is stupid. As for the pregnant...that is their business, not anyone else's unless THEY make it our business. And apparently young Palin did by preaching about it.

Nice that you play the sexist card though when it has nothing to do with sexism. Idiot.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



In regards to the pregnancy issue, you can go back and see where I stated I felt bad for Bristol and the fact her mom made her go through that. I did feel bad for  the girl, until she started doing magazine covers, and tv shows. If she didn't want to be a celebrity she could have stayed home.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...


Yep. It really annoys me when rightwingers claim women can't be criticized because they are women. Sexism in a nutshell.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Yep! My mother would have never done that to me. Con women always talk about liberal women,but who selling out their children? Yes, I am for women's rights, but when you become a mother you have to put your children first. Palin can have a career, but what about the price her kids pay? 
I have DD child, and I have had to work less hours so my child can have the therapy he needs. If Palin is traveling so much, how can she do that? I like to be at every therapy session, because I learn new stuff every time  in regards to helping my child.


----------



## Samson (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Yes, I am for women's rights, but when you become a mother you have to put your children first.



So....when a man becomes a father, he can pretty much put his children a distant second? Third?


Cool.


----------



## editec (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Do any of you folks ever wonder why a weapons manufacturer would even allow Keith on thier programing?
> 
> None of you find that odd?
> 
> ...


 
Are you truly  confused about why our media corporations hire talking heads to set one segment of  the public against the other?


Are you familiar with the phrase:

_*DIVIDE* AND CONQUER_​


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

editec said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you folks ever wonder why a weapons manufacturer would even allow Keith on thier programing?
> ...


Exactly!
I see it this way. I don't agree with Cons on here, but with a lot of them I find middle ground. Prime example is Divecon, the two of us debate but we usually find something we  agree on in the end. Congress used to be like that, and our government works great when checks and balances are put to good use.
I heard one senator today talk about how their is no respect for each other in the congress today, and no bi partisanship.
I have my views, but I would rather my senator or rep work with their political opposite to come up with a solution, then  fight and do nothing.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

Samson said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I am for women's rights, but when you become a mother you have to put your children first.
> ...



No!
But it is a mother's job to be  there, that is what we are here for, and why we produce hormones while pregnant to help us with that.
Also, I had a father who was a salesman and gave up money ie commissions so he could coach us in sports and be there for school functions. My dad was on booster club, and an officer in the booster club the whole time I was in school. When I was in junior high he was a treasure in my booster club, and VP for my brother's high school booster club, along with being an officer in his Kiwana's group. 
You bitch about your kids teachers, but do you give Palin a pass?
My child is either a month older or younger than her child, her child has downs, while my child is DD but just has delays. For the last couple months I have had to do quite a bit for his therapy because he is going to be three.


----------



## gautama (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...



My PROOF in INCONTROVERTIBLE FACTS not enough ?????

Then Howzabout The Stone Cold Marxist Obamadinejad's friendship with  his colleague in the Criminal Enterprise ACORN: The UNREPENTANT HOMICIDAL MANIACAL COMMIE/TERRORIST Bill Ayers.....from whose home Obamadinejad kicked off his, Obamadinejad's, SENATORIAL CAMPAIGN !!!!! *Can you fart-swallowers REFUTE THAT ????*

 Or, The fucking ACORN's Community Organizer POS' TWENTY YEAR TENURE in the Black Racist Whackjob "Goddamn America" Wright's CATHEDRAL of HATE !!!!!! *Can any of you Obamarrhoidal arseholes REFUTE THAT ????* 

And, so that there is no mistake about Obamadinejad's *CLOSE CONNECTION* to the Black Racist PSYCHO Wright (self admitted close friend and idol of the other MOST NOTORIOUS RACIST WHACKJOB in American History.....LOUIS FARRAKHAN of the Nation of Islam"), Obami-Salaami declared that the Black Racist ARSEHOLE Wright (in Obamadinejad's own words):" was his Pastor, Friend and Mentor !!!!" *Can anyone of you Obamarrhoidal fucking LIEbTURDs REFUTE THAT ?!?!*

And all the above is just the tip of the Corrupt Obamarrhoidal Iceberg !!!!!

Let's consider his shallow, opportunistic "not proud to be an American" Michelle: This abomination gathered around her ~126 PERSONAL ATTENDANTS on our taxpayers' dime. Laura Bush had ONE. Hellary had TWO......and Mamie, Eisenhower's wife Mamie had NONE on govt payroll. The sec'y Mamie had was paid outa Mamie's personal account. *CAN ANYONE OF YOU OBAMARRHOIDAL TURDS REFUTE THAT ?!?!?*

Does the above give the average joe at least a VAGUE idea about the FLAGRANTLY CORRUPT ARSEHOLE, the stone cold MARXIST OBAMADINEJAD ?????


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

gautama said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



So, I see who believe all the right wing talking point. Bravo on drinking the kool aid.


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 4, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> > On her Facebook page, the former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  said she won't let Olbermann distort her message about the difficulties  of teen pregnancy and that Olbermann is confused about what constitutes  hypocrisy.
> > "In order to have credibility as a spokesperson, it sometimes takes a  person who has made mistakes," she wrote. "Parents warn their children  about the mistakes they made so they are not repeated. Former gang  members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang  life."
> 
> ...



I'm going with he's a dick too.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> ...


 He is a dick, but hot for a old guy.
Wanna have a threesome? LOL


----------



## Article 15 (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Article 15 said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...



I prefer olo's over lol's


----------



## Ravi (Dec 4, 2010)

> gaytrauma says:
> 
> Let's consider his shallow, opportunistic "not proud to be an American" Michelle: This abomination gathered around her ~126 PERSONAL ATTENDANTS on our taxpayers' dime. Laura Bush had ONE.


So far as the original White House report is accurate, it's fair to say that First Lady Michelle Obama has about 22 staffers  working for her, directly or indirectly.  (Some other accounts put that  figure at 24.) However, it's grossly inaccurate to claim that the  current First Lady has hired "an unprecedented number of staffers," or  to assert (as stated in the anonymously tacked-on final paragraph) that  First Lady Laura Bush had but a single staffer working for her.  

The 2008 White House Office Staff List, issued during the final year of President George W.  Bush's tenure in office, includes sixteen different staffers with the  words "First Lady" in their position titles  exactly the same number as  that listed for Michelle Obama in 2009.  If all staffers listed with  "Social Secretary" in their titles are included as part of the First  Lady's retinue  (as was done with the Michelle Obama example cited  above), then Mrs. Bush had at least 18 people  working for her in 2008 (not including any of the various personnel  listed only as "Staff Assistants," some of whom may also have worked for  her directly or indirectly).   

In fact, according to Anita McBride, Laura Bush's former Chief of Staff, Mrs. Bush  had between 24 and 26 staffers working for her by the end of her  husband's second term in office.  It's therefore fair to say that the  size of Michelle Obama's staff is not "unprecedented," but rather on a  par with her immediate predecessor's.   

Moreover, according to the Associated Press, several other First Ladies  had larger numbers of personnel working for them than Michelle Obama  does:    A look at some first ladies and their staff sizes: 

Laura Bush: Between 24 and 26 by end of President George W. Bush's term  in 2009, according to Anita McBride, Mrs. Bush's chief of staff. 

Lady Bird Johnson, whose signature issue was beautifying roadways, had a staff of 30, said Stacy A. Cordery, a history professor at Montmouth College in Illinois who studies first ladies. 

Betty Ford had almost the same number. 

Jacqueline Kennedy, who made renovating the White House her cause, had about 40 people on staff, Cordery said.


snopes.com: First Lady Requires More Than Twenty Attendants


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

Article 15 said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Article 15 said:
> ...



What if we had an orgy with Michelle Bachmann? 
















I should also add that I told Careforall that I do think you are very cute. She was a little worried.


----------



## jillian (Dec 4, 2010)

careful. ravi. you're going to confuse gaytrauma with fact.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> > gaytrauma says:
> >
> > Let's consider his shallow, opportunistic "not proud to be an American" Michelle: This abomination gathered around her ~126 PERSONAL ATTENDANTS on our taxpayers' dime. Laura Bush had ONE.
> 
> ...



Speaking of Laura, I have to give her some credit, she has spoken her mind lately.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

gautama said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > gautama said:
> ...



Is there any better proof that a simple mind can be totally brainwashed than you? What language is that? Were you ever taught English? You better go and watch more Faux propaganda.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 4, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> > On her Facebook page, the former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  said she won't let Olbermann distort her message about the difficulties  of teen pregnancy and that Olbermann is confused about what constitutes  hypocrisy.
> > "In order to have credibility as a spokesperson, it sometimes takes a  person who has made mistakes," she wrote. "Parents warn their children  about the mistakes they made so they are not repeated. Former gang  members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang  life."
> 
> ...


Olbermann's trashing a 20 yo mother who's not in any office nor intends to run for any office because Olbermann is such a flunkie that he couldn't even cut it in sports broadcasting.  Poor guy needs to win something, so he chooses an equal opponent.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> All I have to say is if you like to listen to Limbaugh,Beck, or Coulter you cannot talk shit about Olberman.



Fascinating, isn't it, how some people will scream blue murder about any 'talking head' from one side and march lock step with the 'talking head' that suits their own political view.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > All I have to say is if you like to listen to Limbaugh,Beck, or Coulter you cannot talk shit about Olberman.
> ...



It's also fascinating how you always belittle others through self-aggrandizement.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Ok, brains.... who am I belittling?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...


My question, too.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 4, 2010)

Because It's Olbermann's duty to bring anyone he doesn't like to their knees,because it's Sarah Palin's kid.
Because It's what Olbermann the big tough defender of the administration does....Because he just loves to hear himself talk.Because He's a turd.

Hey take your pick but he is the spokesperson of the Democrat party....

Who knows,Who cares......He is a nothing in the whole scheme of things when all is said and done.Five,
ten years from now on one will remember him...


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



Who are you belittling? Everyone but YOU. You are always above it all.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 4, 2010)

What truly amazes me is that so many people know all these talking heads. If you lined up 25 of them i probably couldn't pick out 5 of them by name. I simply do not watch or listen to talking heads. But I sure as hell see a lot of what they have to say in forums like this one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 4, 2010)

Because he thought she would be an easy target and it would make him look good for attacking her. However, he misunderestimated her. And he unfortunately hasnt reached middle school mentality and people dont particularly like bullies. Especially those who go after decent people.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



She isn't belittling me. So clearly she can't be belittling anyone. Personally, I think you just said everyone because you cant actually name anyone to back up your claim.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 4, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> liebuster said:
> 
> 
> > Olbermann is probably one of the most despicable human beings working in opinion news. All he does is read off the teleprompter and spews a word salad of hatred and delusion
> ...



Except the people you just cited don't spew hatred or delusion. Quite the opposite. Nor do they read off a teleprompter.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


So that justifies attacks on her family?


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> All I have to say is if you like to listen to Limbaugh,Beck, or Coulter you cannot talk shit about Olberman.


I don't listen to talk radio or watch talking heads.  So it looks like I can talk about Keef.

And Keef is a misogynist.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Ravi said:


> Nice that you play the sexist card though when it has nothing to do with sexism. Idiot.


Ummm...


----------



## Missourian (Dec 4, 2010)

MajinLink said:


> she's not encouraging others to be wiser than she was, she's promoting her mom's brain dead theory of keep it your pants. If Bristol was supporting waiting for marriage, and teaching kids about condoms, birth control, STD, breaking sexual myths then maybe she wouldn't get picked on.


 
FYI...talking out of your ass makes you look like an idiot. 



> Abstinence-only programs might work, study says
> 
> By Rob Stein
> 
> ...


washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/02/01/AR2010020102628.html


----------



## gautama (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> gautama said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Luissa the Pissa:

Kool aid, Shkool aid.......Can you, you Obamarrhoidal crunt refute any of the TRUTHS  I stated ?????

Answer: *YOU CAN'T.......SO STFU !!!!*


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...



Olbermann criticized Bristol for her Candies Foundation ad. It's public information, not private. Your victimhood is hanging out. Actually it was pretty funny. Olbermann said: 

'She's the Candie's spokesperson for abstinence? She and her son? Because it's got to work this time? This is just like George Bush saying he kept us safe except for that 9/11 thing, that don't count. Bristol Palin, abstinence model...this time'


----------



## Rozman (Dec 4, 2010)

Because Olberdouche takes his orders from the WH...they can't defend the Obama regime as far as getting the country's economy going now,they can't defend Obama period so the only thing they can do is attack and try to tear people down.As long as they can find something to attack Sarah on they will do so.
And If it's a quiet day on the Sarah front or if they already attacked her for most of the show the next best thing is to go after the kids.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

editec said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you folks ever wonder why a weapons manufacturer would even allow Keith on thier programing?
> ...



What the hell do you think I've been trying to tell you guys?  Most people that watch television think that the person on the screen *is* what they see.  That the words they say *are the words of the person on the screen *.  The main point I have been making is that there are probably at least a dozen people behind the scene that write write the words and assemble the "show" you all think of as "Keith Obermman".  AND most importantly the point I as making is that this "show" does not permit any view or sound that is not with the express permission of G E representatives.  That includes Keith's rant on Palins little slut daughter.  Keith may have said it but he probably didn't think it up or write the script.  AND it was most certainly discussed in pre production meetings as they sorted through the assembly of the days show and decided from what was written what would go on the air and what would not.  There are probably at least 3 or 4 writers that come up with 3 or 4 times as much material as we see on the television.  Most of thier ideas never make it on air.

That's why I am so amused when I see you guys screaming about what "Keith said"...

"Keith" didn't say a motherfuckin thing... "Keith" said what he was told to say.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

Missourian said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > she's not encouraging others to be wiser than she was, she's promoting her mom's brain dead theory of keep it your pants. If Bristol was supporting waiting for marriage, and teaching kids about condoms, birth control, STD, breaking sexual myths then maybe she wouldn't get picked on.
> ...



If that doesn't work, you can do this...

Purity Ball (trailer)


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Because he thought she would be an easy target and it would make him look good for attacking her. However, he misunderestimated her. And he unfortunately hasnt reached middle school mentality and people dont particularly like bullies. Especially those who go after decent people.



How is it that a puppet "thinks", "bullies", "misunderestimates", "goes after decent people"?

You people are like little kids watching a shadow box show in a 3rd world village following the drama and screaming at the figures on the screen.  Are you people really this stupid?

There is no "Keith".


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...




In wingnut world, a person who appears on TV and is the spokeperson for a social movement is not a public figure and above criticism

Unless it's Chelsea Clinton


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You *almost* got it.

"Keith" is just the visual of a show created, written, produced  and delivered by MSNBC and General Electric to be viewed by morons that don't have the brains of lab rats.  There is no "Keith".


----------



## Granny (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Luissa, I'm sorry to learn that you have a special needs child, and you obviously very much care about seeing he gets the very best of whatever he needs to achieve everything he is able to.  It seems to have been very quickly forgotten by many that one of the things Palin ran on was more and better programs for special needs children - which would by extension also help their parents.

I'm sure you realize that I rarely agree with your political stances but I do agree with some of the posts you have made on this thread.  Yes, a mother should put her children first always as should a father.  Its unfortunate that many of our children are put on a back burner by one or both of their parents.  Thats the result of  all the womens liberation movement.  They have played women like a fiddle.  Abortion has nothing to do with women having control over their bodies - its a means of getting rid of something that stands in the way of professional achievement.  And that has been extended to our children who no longer have to have parental notification or anything else.  Our children have been essentially taught that they, in all their young wisdom are perfectly capable of making such a huge decision on their own - they dont need any parental input.  Bristol Palin made a mistake and got pregnant, she made her own decision regarding abortion.  Believe me, she and her mother both would have worse criticism had she aborted.  Palins detractors would have had a heyday.

Think about this.  If you had a 13 year old daughter who got knocked up by the 15 year old love of her life would you like to be left in the dark - never informed about her condition?  What would be your reaction if something went terribly wrong in the process and she died?  

Womens rights activists are NOT extended to ALL women.  They have a specific type of woman they in their midst - and it does not include idiot stay-at-home moms.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



The xtian God is the biggest abortionist in the universe

January Bible Quotes



> "The glory of Israel will fly away like a bird, for your children will die at birth or perish in the womb or never even be conceived.  Even if your children do survive to grow up, I will take them from you.  It will be a terrible day when I turn away and leave you alone.  I have watched Israel become as beautiful and pleasant as Tyre.  But now Israel will bring out her children to be slaughtered."  O LORD, what should I request for your people?  I will ask for wombs that don't give birth and breasts that give no milk.  The LORD says, "All their wickedness began at Gilgal; there I began to hate them.  I will drive them from my land because of their evil actions.  I will love them no more because all their leaders are rebels.  The people of Israel are stricken.  Their roots are dried up; they will bear no more fruit.  And if they give birth, I will slaughter their beloved children."   (Hosea 9:11-16 NLT)


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Your Muhammad was a pedophile.

Ishaq, The Life of Muhammad... 


> Muhammad married Aisha in Mecca when she was a child of six and lived with her in Medina when she was nine or ten. She was the only virgin that he married. Her father, Abu Bakr, married her to him and the apostle gave her four hundred dirhams.


[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Life-Muhammad-I-Ishaq/dp/0196360331/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291389534&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The Life of Muhammad (9780196360331): I. Ishaq, A. Guillaume: Books[/ame]


----------



## Samson (Dec 4, 2010)

Luissa said:


> You bitch about your kids teachers, but do you give Palin a pass?
> My child is either a month older or younger than her child, her child has downs, while my child is DD but just has delays. For the last couple months I have had to do quite a bit for his therapy because he is going to be three.




I don't know Palin personally, so I don't know how she deals with whatever, and frankly, I don't care.

Every woman needs to assess their individual situation to determine the best way to raise THEIR child. 

There are a few social norms regarding the subject, but staying at home is not any longer one of them. Olbermann, or anyone, "trashing" Bristol Palin, you, or anyone else about mothering is clearly doing it because they have a personal ax to grind.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Rozman said:


> Because Olberdouche takes his orders from the WH...they can't defend the Obama regime as far as getting the country's economy going now,they can't defend Obama period so the only thing they can do is attack and try to tear people down.As long as they can find something to attack Sarah on they will do so.
> And If it's a quiet day on the Sarah front or if they already attacked her for most of the show the next best thing is to go after the kids.



Obermann controlled by Obama???  And nobody told General Electric???   Heads will roll...There will be blood!!!!


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


Actually, you leftist pukes have been attacking Palin's family since you heard of her.  But you just keep pretending it's different.  Somehow.  It just is.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

Poor little bubalah


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XbQwAFobQxQ[/ame]


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

So?


----------



## Sarah G (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Actually they only do it because it gets you whining and your panties twisted up.

Of course stupid Bristol thinking she's anyone's role model is amusing as well..


----------



## CMike (Dec 4, 2010)

JBeukema said:


> > Political scion Bristol Palin defended herself Thursday against an  attack from MSNBC personality Keith Olbermann, who called her "the worst  person in the world" because she preaches abstinence to teens even  though she was an unwed teenager when she became a mom.
> > On her Facebook page, the former "Dancing With the Stars" contestant  said she won't let Olbermann distort her message about the difficulties  of teen pregnancy and that Olbermann is confused about what constitutes  hypocrisy.
> > "In order to have credibility as a spokesperson, it sometimes takes a  person who has made mistakes," she wrote. "Parents warn their children  about the mistakes they made so they are not repeated. Former gang  members travel to schools to educate teenagers about the risks of gang  life."
> 
> ...



Excellent points.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


I think you left out the first step:  A Palin says something, and you lefties start whining and getting your panties twisted up.  

You know, like Olbermann did.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> So?



So...That interview was the moment when Sarah displayed what a double talking moron she really is and America ...That is the America that thinks critically decided that no way in hell she is presidential material and frankly we were offended she was put in that position.

Sarah is not a "bad" person.  She is a stupid christian fundimentalist that went real far on good looks and a snappy winky campaign "show".  She was forced by her nomination way past her personal capabilities and it was laid bare.  

I believe what agrivates many is that she is taking advantage of foolish people and riding her "popularity" to the bank.  I am very tired of this caliber of Republican.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > So?
> ...


Ahhh.  So THAT makes it okay to attack her family.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



According to republicans, "Yes"

http://www.salon.com/news/1998/06/25newsb.html


----------



## GHook93 (Dec 4, 2010)

Because he is partisan hack! The Palins are worse than Bin Laden to him


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Samson said:
> ...



Once the baby is out of the womb, where is the right to life movement? No where to be found granny. Children being 'put on the back burner' is the result of economics. The one income family is almost extinct due mostly to policies, union busting and a concerted attack on the middle class by conservatives and Republicans. The Contract with America turned out to be a Contract ON America. 

The abortion myth...Evangelicals had no problem with Roe v. Wade and abortion. The first opposition came from Catholics not Protestants. Even the Southern Baptist Church advocated for legal abortion in some circumstances as late as the mid-70s.  It was the rise of fundamentalism among Protestants and an opportunistic alliance in 1980 between the Reagan campaign and the Moral Majority that turned abortion into a political issue of broad national interest. Religious Right did not come together in response to the Roe decision. What got them going as a political movement was the attempt on the part of the Internal Revenue Service (IRS) to rescind the tax-exempt status of Bob Jones University because of its racially discriminatory policies.

Abortions will continue with or without legality. The only thing that will change is women will die due to back room abortions instead of a medically safe procedure.
ref, ref


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The supreme court ruled long ago that public figures have few if any rights when it comes to liable and slander.  Sarah offers nothing of value as a candidate so what remains is her just "cashing in" on the free shot she was so fortunate to stumble onto that placed her on this media pedistal.  This flack she relishes as the backlash is so lucrative is totally her call.  Is the whole thing distastefull?  Of course it is.  Since she is not nor ever will be a candidate she can go back to Alaska and the news cycle will go on nicely without her.  She has stretched her 15 minutes of fame for over two years and many millions of dollars.  She and her kids respond to all of the negative comments and of course they know it would all stop if they didn't respond to it.  Do you really think Bristols "dancing with the stars" was based on "talent"?  These people are taking every possible advantage of thier little chance at the spotlight.  No..I do not feel sorry for them.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Those right-to-lifers are too busy signing laws to kill babies

Euthanasia: President Bush and Texas Law | Texas Right to Life



> George W. Bush had signed into law the Texas Advanced Directives Act in 1999.  According to this Act, if a doctor or hospital should decide to refuse lifesaving treatment to a patient for whatever reason, the patient is allowed ten days to find an institution or caregiver who will provide such treatment and so save his or her life.  During that ten-day period the patient must be given life-sustaining treatment.  The charge of hypocrisy arises from the fact that under existing law, if the patient in question cannot find alternative care, then all treatment is denied and the patient dies a tragic and painful death.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Can you find where I've defended that sort of thing?  Good luck.  You'd be more likely to find where I've said family is off-limits.

Nevertheless, you reveal something interesting:  Instead of rising above the behavior you condemn, you choose to wallow in it.  And this gives you the moral high ground...how, exactly?


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Can you find where I criticized Bristol before she became a public figure?

I didn't think so


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


She became a public figure when her mother was nominated to run as VP, not for anything Bristol did.  

Do you think that made her fair game?


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Can you find where I criticized Bristol before she became a spokesperson for the abstinence movement?

Or will you just wimp out and find another way to ask the same question?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



The "public" did not elevate Sarah Palin to the national spotlight.  She chose to accept a nomination for VP out of the clear blue Alaska sky.  She knew her capabilities yet procceeded on as if she was equal to the task.  It is her responsibility to protect her children and when she made the decision to enter national politics with all indicators screaming that she would fail and end up a "spectical" she put her own children at risk.

Blaming the public for gawking at an accident on the freeway is stupid.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Who dragged her out on the stage?


----------



## uscitizen (Dec 4, 2010)

Lumpy 1 said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> > They keep forgetting that the god of the right Reagan used a teleprompter
> ...



Obama never reached even sainthood status let alone godhood.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



Sarah Palin and John McCain. Criticize them for the decision


----------



## Granny (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



And how is that different from what any number of other females who may or may not be public figures are doing?  Their first priority is their career, not their husband's career.  It's all about which people to network with to advance their own criteria; catching that plane; taking control of that presentation or meeting; it's easier to call the caterer (for peer entertainment purposes) or get take out for the family - actually cooking a meal for their husband and/or children would be beneath them plus they don't know shit from Shinola about cooking.  They give their children whatever new "toy" that comes available to keep their children occupied.  In what way have they not put their children at risk?  These children are very aware of what they are lacking and then sometimes we end up with a Columbine ... a Virginia Tech ... a public school bus riot.

Hillary Clinton got no backlash whatsoever in how she "raised" Chelsea.  I do believe Bill Clinton loved/loves his daughter and maybe have wanted more children.  Hillary was much more interested in pursuing her career - pushing her agenda.  She was the media darling.  I remember how she smiled from ear to ear during an interview session as she said how she just loved whipping up a plate of eggs for Chelsea when she was sick.  Who the hell gives a sick child a plate of eggs - one who doesn't know that the child's stomach is going to turn and she's going to barf the stuff all over the place.

Is Barack Obama's children in the line of fire?  No.  Are they not public figures just because they are his and therefore "qualified" for public scrutiny and vile criticism?  No.

The game is very simple:  if the name "Palin" comes up for any reason whatsoever, whoever bears the name "Palin" is fair game for any criticism whatsoever.  It's personal hatred for one woman, one family only - but nobody else who is so vehemently criticized for doing the same damned thing.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Wingnuts blame Clinton for neglecting her (not pregnant out of wedlock) child, but give a pass to Sarah for putting her career first while her unwed child was out fucking


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



You do ramble on a bit.  There is a difference between Obama and Palin.  The president has EARNED respect for making it through two plus years of vetting and just the fact that he has made it to the White House deserves the respect we give our commander in chief.  

"Making it" to the television screen does not earn respect.  Quitting on the people of Alaska does not earn respect.  Hiring a witch doctor to rid ones church of evil demons through exorcism does not earn respect.  Bankrupting Wascilla by missusing funds and building a public building without clear title to the property does not earn respect.

It is unfortunate for the children of candiates and victors of presidential elections.  The choice to put ones family through that gauntlet lays directly on those candiates and not on a public which deserves to explore any and all questions they might advance in discovery of who will be leading the free world.  That holds true from everything from parenting skills to what one can see from thier front porch.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


If you say you didn't, I'll accept it, but I won't really believe it.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I knew you would wimp out


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


All I see is people looking to justify being being shits to kids.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


Like I said...


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

Granny said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


Indeed.  Its:


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...




Like I said


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


  You have a bad case of "If I say it, it must be true!!" going on there, Skippy.  

Let me put it this way:  I don't believe you.  You're a hateful little bastard, and I have no doubt that you went after the Palin kids just as soon as you found out they existed.

You don't like that?  Tough shit.  Call me names and pretend you won teh innernetz.  You cannot change my opinion of you.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


>



Whew!  Good think I don't think any of that, huh?  I just disagree with his policies and his plans for America.  

Oh, wait...that makes me racist, though, doesn't it?


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Wingnuts are incapable of changing their programm....err, I mean their opinion


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Let me put it this way: I don't believe you. You're a hateful little bastard, and I have no doubt that you went after the Obama kids just as soon as you found out they existed.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


Wrong.  Ask anyone who's known me on the net about my opinion on gays serving openly in the military.  

But you won't, because you'd have to acknowledge your failure...and you're incapable.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


You'd be wrong there, too, in addition to being unable to come up with anything original on your own.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



THAT'S ALL you see????  

Simple solution.  If you want to keep your children protected from the public...don't go public.

Somewhere along the line a mother needs to make the choice between taking care of her kids or following a path that might lead to areas one would not want thier children exposed to.  That was Sarah's choice.  It is not up to the public to babysit for or otherwise give special consideration to what is Sarah's own responsibility.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


You do nothing but prove I'm right.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Let me put it this way:  I don't believe you.  You're a hateful little bastard


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Let me put it this way:  I don't believe you.  You're a hateful little bastard


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...





sangha said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


Speaking of the inability to be original...


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Oh damn....And I was trying SO hard to avoid that.  Dave you are such a fuckin idiot how am I supposed to keep track of what you have no control of yourself.  Where did I display a meanness towards Palins kids?  You can't accept that Sarah made the choice to put her kids in the public arena?  That proves YOUR point?  Christ Dave... I just can't make any sense out of some of the shit you put down on this MB.  Color ME stupid...you are just too obtuse.


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


You're not nearly as bright as you think you are.

I didn't say you were mean to the Palin kids.  I said you're justifying anyone who is.  

It's little different from saying rape victims were asking for it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Dec 4, 2010)

Hard to believe that Bristol Palins thread has actually out done a Sarah Palin thread for it's stupidity.


----------



## sangha (Dec 4, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hard to believe that Bristol Palins thread has actually out done a Sarah Palin thread for it's stupidity.



There's no limit on stupidity when it comes to anything that has to do with the Palin family


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



I am exactly as bright as I think I am.   I have been tested by professionals and have an IQ of 142.  That was determined by people paid to know these things.  I haven't "justified" anything.  I have stated the obvious which is the public can be cruel.  I have stated the obvious which is that the public has the right..nay...the obligation to look into EVERYTHING regarding a presidential or viice presidential candidate.


----------



## Rozman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...




Simple solution.  If you want to keep your children protected from the public...don't go public.

Makes sense to me....When a movie star or celebrity goes out with their kids for a walk in the park....the kids are fair game.....hey they put their kids out there.
Whenever the family rushes the kid to the ER because they have a situation it's the media's
responsibility,no it's their god dam  duty to provide us with the x ray  results....

Hey it's not my fault the celebrity parents put their kid "out there" with that 911 call.....

I love the Libs way of thinking,i don't have to use my brain so much....


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> I am exactly as bright as I think I am.   I have been tested by professionals and have an IQ of 142.  That was determined by people paid to know these things.


Anyone can say anything on the internet.  


HUGGY said:


> I haven't "justified" anything.  I have stated the obvious which is the public can be cruel.  I have stated the obvious which is that the public has the right..nay...the obligation to look into EVERYTHING regarding a presidential or viice presidential candidate.


Does that include accusing them of incest?


----------



## Rozman (Dec 4, 2010)

I haven't "justified" anything. I have stated the obvious which is the public can be cruel. I have stated the obvious which is that the public has the right..nay...the obligation to look into EVERYTHING regarding a presidential or viice presidential candidate.


But be careful if you question anything about Obama because then you are labeled a racist.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > I am exactly as bright as I think I am.   I have been tested by professionals and have an IQ of 142.  That was determined by people paid to know these things.
> ...



True...That's why I have trouble with CG's claim of a 168.  Where did I claim or condone accusations of incest?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm curious...are all the Palins professional victims?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



And I still kick your ass - even on the IQ scale. Nah Nah Nah Nah Nah.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Except I never claimed an IQ of 168. I said 159... because that's what it is.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 4, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



OK...FINE!!!!  You are 9 points dumber than I gave you credit for.  Happy?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 4, 2010)

Madeline said:


> I saw something about this too.  It is mean-spirited; Olbermann clearly wouldn't be attacking this chick except that Sarah Palin is her mom.  Not good, not good at all.


WTF?........Shall we go and get all your posts where you have done the same exact thing as Olberdork?.........Vehemently attacked Bristol for the SAME FUCKING THING.

Seriously, you are one loony old bat!


----------



## daveman (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


But you don't see why anyone would have trouble with your claim?


HUGGY said:


> Where did I claim or condone accusations of incest?


"I have stated the obvious which is the public can be cruel.  I have stated the obvious which is that the public has the right..nay...the obligation to look into EVERYTHING regarding a presidential or viice presidential candidate."

That's where.


----------



## Granny (Dec 4, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'm happy for you.  I was tested by professionals and had an IQ of a strong 108 at the age of seven.  It was required testing before admission to the orphanage because they did not accept imbeciles.  It was in the records they were forced to turn over to all of us courtesy of a new law.  Boy, the stuff we found out when we got our hands on those.


----------



## asterism (Dec 5, 2010)

sangha said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Hard to believe that Bristol Palins thread has actually out done a Sarah Palin thread for it's stupidity.
> ...



Irony.




sangha said:


> When wingnuts have no argument to make, and no facts to support them, they post personal attacks to hide their failure
> 
> I accept your surrender




You are surrendering?


----------



## sangha (Dec 5, 2010)

asterism said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And another wingnut has been reduced to childish taunts to hide their shame at being unable to refute me. I wonder how many childish posts this one will post to hide its' shame


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 5, 2010)

OK...there is still meat on this bone ...SOOOooo....why don't you two get a room and show your "love" in private...

I would like to do a little speculating...  

What if a presidential candidate's kid was busted for drugs and went to prison during the campaign?  What if the police had arrested Bristols boyfriend for stuatory rape?  Isn't that what happened?

I mean if he didn't rape her then why is she risking her mother's career by being a slut? I don't mean to pick on Bristol but isn't her behavior a result of the values she has been taught?  She got alll the advantages...the strong Christian church..???  WHAT??   Why shouldn't she be punished?

I just don't see why the public must accept behavior in the "special" people we wouldn't accept from anyone else.

If this was a poor black girl from the projects most of you Palin supporters would be as nasty as possible in describing the girl and your main focus would be on if the kid would be on welfare.  You would be a hundred times more forgiving for a bimbo with every advantage in the world wouldn't you??? Admitt it!!!


----------



## Rozman (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice,now she's a slut.Please let me know when you're going after the kid with Down Syndrome I don't want to miss that.I'm sure you will do a nice job making fun of him because Sarah herself has taken him on stage with her so the kid is "out there" and thereby fair game.

Good for you for sharing your hatred for this family....looking forward to more intelligent observations from this board.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 5, 2010)

Rozman said:


> Nice,now she's a slut.Please let me know when you're going after the kid with Down Syndrome I don't want to miss that.I'm sure you will do a nice job making fun of him because Sarah herself has taken him on stage with her so the kid is "out there" and thereby fair game.
> 
> Good for you for sharing your hatred for this family....looking forward to more intelligent observations from this board.



I don't hate the Palins.... I am just extremely offended how low the GOP has fallen.  Back in Ike's or Goldwater's day the concept of grabbing some whacked out Christian fundimentalist hillbilly with zero national experience or no more knowledge of the contiguous 48 than a HS kid wouldn't even be laughable.  We would just have stopped everything..postponed the election and the Senate would have investgated McCain for incompetance and threatening the welfare and the safety of the republic.  Sarah wasn't in the top ten people qualified.  She wasn't in the top 1,000... Probably not even in the top 10,000.  Christ..if we are going to be brutaly honest...  I am sure there are a million Americans that would out score her on a comprehensive history and civics examination of our countries history.  You people that are defending her are worse than fools.  You are so brain washed and brain dead that you and your votes are a clear and present danger to America.

Hate the Palins?  Why?  They didn't trick anyone to be placed in the position the are in.  I hate YOU!  The Palins are good normal hard working ..god fearing..slightly(perhaps much more than slightly) under educated Alaskan Seperatist dopes that played on the "freedom" lovers in Alaska..and by that I mean the majority of Alaskans would be happy if they seceeded from the USA....and because of massive corruption in top govenment there she LUCKED into the governorship.  You people have no idea what a crapshoot an Alaskan election is.  You think that separitist party she and Todd were active in was a joke? They were fucking SERIOUS!!!!

I know thousands of Alaskans..been there several times.  How many of you have been there and know those people?  Probably not a one!  They are fucking CRAZY!!!  Most of em are hermits ...do drugs...work like crazy doing jobs that risk thier lives and limbs for a few weeks then party, fight, drug, drink and fuck for a few weeks till the money's gone..rinse and repeat!!!

They are not evil or even bad...  That's just how they live..IT'S ALASKA!

They need people like her to lead THEM because nobody else takes ANYTHING seriously!

BUT running ALASKA takes NO effort.  The oil and mining and timber companies just fork over huge piles of money to the people in the state but are under the federal governments scrutiny.  There is almost no state regulation.  Just huge piles of money to dish out.  That is why the "bridge to nowhere" was such a scam.  They simply didn't need the money.

Why do you think there was no big scandal when Sarah quit as governor???  Name another state where THAT would have been acceptable.  YOU CAN'T!!!  And why was there no rucus???  Because the people of Alaska are all flakes and they just didn't give a fuck!!! Don't get me wrong.  I love em.  They are great to party with.  

I DO NOT HATE THE PALINS.  They are not qualified to run a modest small town down here.  To do so would put them at risk.  They are just too dumb and "creative".  First they wouldn't get elected(assuming this happened before her nomination and all the publicity)They would be in prison within a year down here for several counts of fraud and mismanaging public funds.  

Hate them..Hell no..I hate the morons that put her on the GOP ticket..and I hate you for being such fools for not challenging that decision.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Olbermann criticized Bristol for her Candies Foundation ad. It's public information, not private. Your victimhood is hanging out. Actually it was pretty funny. Olbermann said:
> 
> 'She's the Candie's spokesperson for abstinence? She and her son? Because it's got to work this time? This is just like George Bush saying he kept us safe except for that 9/11 thing, that don't count. Bristol Palin, abstinence model...this time'



Clearly Olbermann has established himself as a moron with this quote.

You see. When you are abstinent, you don't have sex.  I would think this would be obviously to most people past middle school.

If you don't have sex, you can't have children. Naturally, it's next to impossible (Obviously science can do differently, but we aren't talking about that)

The problem here isn't that abstinence doesn't work. I can guarentee you that anyone who is not having sex isn't getting pregnant. The problem was that Bristol wasn't abstinent. 

Hence, a child is created.

Continue to pretend that you can get pregnant by not having sex makes you and Olbermann look pretty stupid.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sarah G said:


> Actually they only do it because it gets you whining and your panties twisted up.
> 
> Of course stupid Bristol thinking she's anyone's role model is amusing as well..



Everyone is someone's role model. Only people in complete denial think that their actions don't influence others around them.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



That's cause that is all he is doing.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> sangha said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Problem with these guys is they can't comprehend how it's about the policies. Because its not about the policies for them. 

They actually hate people they disagree with politically. They are threatened by it, because acceptance that there are other ideas indicates that they could be wrong. They don't like the reminder.

We dont get angry or hate people who oppose us, because we dont care about the people. It's the policies that matter. These policies we support because we've studied the issues out and we believe them to be correct. And if we ever found them not to be correct, we aren't afraid of changing to make them correct.

We see the truth. But they can't because they deny it even exists.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Hard to believe that Bristol Palins thread has actually out done a Sarah Palin thread for it's stupidity.



Hard to believe Olbermann was stupid enough to sink to this level and then get owned when Bristol responded.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Ravi said:


> I'm curious...are all the Palins professional victims?



No. Those would be the people you continually insult and degrade with your handouts.

And if anyone is a victim here, it's Olbermann. Bristol kicked his stupid attacks back at him. He comes off looking like a moron by anyone who isn't a partisan hack here.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Rozman said:
> 
> 
> > Nice,now she's a slut.Please let me know when you're going after the kid with Down Syndrome I don't want to miss that.I'm sure you will do a nice job making fun of him because Sarah herself has taken him on stage with her so the kid is "out there" and thereby fair game.
> ...



You are full of hate period. Let go of it. It's not worth it.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Olbermann criticized Bristol for her Candies Foundation ad. It's public information, not private. Your victimhood is hanging out. Actually it was pretty funny. Olbermann said:
> ...



That statement makes you appear bat shit crazy.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Rozman said:
> ...



And you are in no position to offer me advice.  You and your kind are losing the battle with reason and truth.  Your substitute for reality is evaporating before everyone's eyes.  It is you that hates and it is the truth you hate most because it is killing your god.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...



No bigger truth has ever been spoken.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm curious...are all the Palins professional victims?
> ...


Oh my! I will stop giving a couple of bucks to homeless beggars and the Salvation Army bell ringer.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2010)

I would bet good money that several in this thread get their jollies heckling at the Special Olympics, too.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2010)

Si modo said:


> I would bet good money that several in this thread get their jollies heckling at the Special Olympics, too.



Is that going to be the GOP's next move?  Put a Special Olympics winner up on the presidential ticket?  Why not?  They are human being too.  As long as he or she is a fundimentalist Christian what more qualifications do they need?


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > I would bet good money that several in this thread get their jollies heckling at the Special Olympics, too.
> ...


I'm perplexed.  Should I laugh at that or just think you are a moron?


----------



## California Girl (Dec 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



It never makes me happy when someone behaves like a jealous, whiny little brat. I feel sorry for ya, DiaperDude.


----------



## California Girl (Dec 6, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



^^^ That is why I don't bother to debate you. You use the standard tactic of misrepresenting the words of others. Idiot.


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Oh, he's trying to put a pretty package on it, but yes, that's all he's doing.


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > sangha said:
> ...


The reason for that is leftists, for the most part, are driven solely by emotion.


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


You misunderstood the point.  Gasp.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> She should be raising her child, not preaching about abstinence.  If anything, she should be become a spokesperson for pro-life causes, not birth control (which abstinence is). It's a little late for that, and honestly, kind of insulting to the baby.


God forbid a single mother make some money.  








Fucking Neanderthal.


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 6, 2010)

She should be raising her child, not preaching about abstinence.  If anything, she should be become a spokesperson for pro-life causes, not birth control (which abstinence is). It's a little late for that, and honestly, kind of insulting to the baby. I agree with Keith. The reason Keith is not an asshole, is that Bristol's reason for doing this are political, and staged by her mother, NO DOUBT.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> She should be raising her child, not preaching about abstinence.  If anything, she should be become a spokesperson for pro-life causes, not birth control (which abstinence is). It's a little late for that, and honestly, kind of insulting to the baby. I agree with Keith. The reason Keith is not an asshole, is that Bristol's reason for doing this are political, and staged by her mother, NO DOUBT.


In what millennium were you born?







Fucking spamming Neanderthal.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, the reason you won't debate me is fear. You know you will be exposed as intellectually inferior.

"Republicans care more about property, Democrats care more about people"
Ted Sorensen - President Kennedy's Special Counsel & Adviser, and primary speechwriter


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> California Girl said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


Really?


----------



## newpolitics (Dec 6, 2010)

Si modo said:


> newpolitics said:
> 
> 
> > She should be raising her child, not preaching about abstinence.  If anything, she should be become a spokesperson for pro-life causes, not birth control (which abstinence is). It's a little late for that, and honestly, kind of insulting to the baby.
> ...



Right, because any one of the Palins' really needs money right now.


----------



## Si modo (Dec 6, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...


God forbid a single 20 yo mother make her own money, according to Neanderthals.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...



Now no one should scoff at my determination that CG is a pathological liar.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2010)

California Girl said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > California Girl said:
> ...



I usually don't include LOL's on my one liner jokes because they are obviously meant and offered as HUMOR.  Knowing you would be viewing the LOL was included because in spite of your supposed "genius" you don't get even the simplest jokes.  In the future you may assume an LOL means JOKE.  Not a whine...Not jealousy.  I'm not "little" or a brat.  Your "feeling sorry" is missplaced.  What you should be feeling is GRATEFULL that you were included in the conversation in the first place as what you crave MOST...ATTENTION....was giftwrapped and offered for your enjoyment.(note no LOL) Not a JOKE.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2010)

*Why is Olbermann trashing Bristol Palin? *

Because he got tired of trashing his Mom.


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> > newpolitics said:
> ...



Show evidence that Bristol don't need the money. 

Oh that's right you can't.


----------



## Sallow (Dec 6, 2010)

Good point.

Booze and drugs are expensive. And mommy might have stopped footing the bill..


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2010)

theHawk said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> > The real question is this: Why is Olbermann trash-talking 20-year-old mother whose not running for any office on national television- for trying to encourage others to be wiser than she was?
> ...



Nah.  Poor Sarah still generates enough silliness to keep her in the spotlight and the crosshairs.  Just like she wants.


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2010)

Meister said:


> MajinLink said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Good point.
> 
> Booze and drugs are expensive. And mommy might have stopped footing the bill..



You liberals can't help but make shit up huh?

Show evidence that Bristol or any of the Palin children are buying booze and drugs. Also prove the Sarah is even supporting Bristol.

Seriously though, why do you liberal fucks lie?


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

HUGGY said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Im crazy because I dont believe that a man and a woman can create a child without having sex (outside artificial insemination)?

That is seriously the extent of the argument.

Name one person who didn't have sex, but became pregnant without doing it some other way.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Bfgrn said:


> No, the reason you won't debate me is fear. You know you will be exposed as intellectually inferior.
> 
> "Republicans care more about property, Democrats care more about people"
> Ted Sorensen - President Kennedy's Special Counsel & Adviser, and primary speechwriter



I long for the day that you actually expose yourself as someone's intellectual superior. It would mean you actually learned something.

Democrats care about enslaving people. People are property to them. Always have been.

If you really cared for the people, you wouldn't be Democrats.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



Mary. Just sayin!


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

newpolitics said:


> Right, because any one of the Palins' really needs money right now.



Everyone needs money. Cant live without it unfortunately. Unless you become a hermit and live off the land. But how many people do that nowadays?

More importantly, everyone needs to work. Which is the problem with government handouts. You deprive people of the privilege of working for their own support and you destroy their spirit. You destroy their self worth and make them slaves.

Life is work. It's the greatest joy we have. We should be encouraging everyone to work, even if they don't have a job.


----------



## Luissa (Dec 6, 2010)

Bristol has the right to do anything she wants, she has the right to earn money any way she wants.
She just shouldn't bitch about the attention she gets and claim she isn't a celebrity when she does mulitple magazines and goes on Dancing with the Stars.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> *Why is Olbermann trashing Bristol Palin? *
> 
> Because he got tired of trashing his Mom.



Not so sure about that. If he was tired of trashing his mother, he would either get off the air or stop be such a goober.

I'd be seriously ashamed if any child of mine was do disrespectful to others.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Good point.
> 
> Booze and drugs are expensive. And mommy might have stopped footing the bill..



Are they? Having trouble making payments?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Nah.  Poor Sarah still generates enough silliness to keep her in the spotlight and the crosshairs.  Just like she wants.



Then why waste time with her children? Why not go after your real target?


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > No, the reason you won't debate me is fear. You know you will be exposed as intellectually inferior.
> ...



Yea, all the freedoms and rights Democrats, progressives and liberals have fought for over the years was just to enslave people...blacks, women, gays, the poor. 

Your frame of reference can only be YOU, not me or any other liberal. All you provide is a look inside of your soul.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Good point.
> ...



Pride. Narcissism. The inability to admit mistakes and correct oneself. The truth is too painful for them. They aren't thinking, they are acting emotionally. I know, because Ive found myself being emotional before and it's very easy to fall into the trap of not thinking and lying to others and yourself if you aren't always looking for the truth.

Rather than admit they don't have a real legitimate argument, they make up this sensational crap in an attempt to try to feel superior and rile up others.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Luissa said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Without doing it some other way Luissa


----------



## Ravi (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


Sounds to me like you are still being emotional and lying to yourself without looking for the truth. How many times in one thread can you make ridiculous generalizations about the evil libruls?


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > JBeukema said:
> ...


So attacking her family is just, what...for fun?


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > MajinLink said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


It's all these liberal idiots have.......They sure as hell can't defend Obama. The man is an utter failure.....Their controlled congress and senate are utter failures.....The Obama experiment has ended up kicking them straight in the teeth.......The liberal agenda is now seriously damaged goods.....They know it, but rather than admit it, it's just much easier for the losers to attack Palin and her kids......No sense in dealing with the truth. For the truth is a friggin' nightmare for these clowns.....The truth about 9.8% (soon to be 10%) unemployment is something they will avoid at all costs.....No jobs created is something they will avoid at all costs......The failed stimulus is something they will avoid at all costs....And now, Bernanke came out this morning and stated that the failed policies of this administration will no doubt mean we are at least 4-5 years away from possibly seeing the unemployment levels return to the normal 5%-6% range.

Obama's toast, they know it.....The sappy liberal hopey changey BS campaign slogans spouted by Obama during the campaign ain't happenin'.....It was all smoke and mirrors, nothing more!


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2010)

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## Lonestar_logic (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Synthaholic (Dec 6, 2010)

Lonestar_logic said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > daveman said:
> ...


----------



## daveman (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Synthaholic said:


> What date was that photo taken?



Maybe you should have asked that question with the picture you posted as well


----------



## Avatar4321 (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> It's all these liberal idiots have.......They sure as hell can't defend Obama. The man is an utter failure.....Their controlled congress and senate are utter failures.....The Obama experiment has ended up kicking them straight in the teeth.......The liberal agenda is now seriously damaged goods.....They know it, but rather than admit it, it's just much easier for the losers to attack Palin and her kids......No sense in dealing with the truth. For the truth is a friggin' nightmare for these clowns.....The truth about 9.8% (soon to be 10%) unemployment is something they will avoid at all costs.....No jobs created is something they will avoid at all costs......The failed stimulus is something they will avoid at all costs....And now, Bernanke came out this morning and stated that the failed policies of this administration will no doubt mean we are at least 4-5 years away from possibly seeing the unemployment levels return to the normal 5%-6% range.
> 
> Obama's toast, they know it.....The sappy liberal hopey changey BS campaign slogans spouted by Obama during the campaign ain't happenin'.....It was all smoke and mirrors, nothing more!



What's really messed up about it is, she isnt running for anything. She may. But all she is doing right now is speaking out against them. I mean if you seriously believe they are making themselves look like an idiot, arent they punishing themselves? Why on earth would you need to add to attack them more if they were destroying themselves?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Dec 6, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > It's all these liberal idiots have.......They sure as hell can't defend Obama. The man is an utter failure.....Their controlled congress and senate are utter failures.....The Obama experiment has ended up kicking them straight in the teeth.......The liberal agenda is now seriously damaged goods.....They know it, but rather than admit it, it's just much easier for the losers to attack Palin and her kids......No sense in dealing with the truth. For the truth is a friggin' nightmare for these clowns.....The truth about 9.8% (soon to be 10%) unemployment is something they will avoid at all costs.....No jobs created is something they will avoid at all costs......The failed stimulus is something they will avoid at all costs....And now, Bernanke came out this morning and stated that the failed policies of this administration will no doubt mean we are at least 4-5 years away from possibly seeing the unemployment levels return to the normal 5%-6% range.
> ...


She's inflicting major damage on them, and their loony progressive agenda....Same as Beck....It's driving them friggin' bonkers....They fully understand the fact that she's basically just a pundit nowadays who will say whatever she damn well pleases....And the fact of the matter is, she's absolutely right, and her words are resonating more with the center right...We are a center right society. That fact cannot be denied, and it is absolutely killing their asinine progressive dreams.....The last election just proved it.

And you are absolutely right. They are making themselves look like abject fools.....Just look at the attacks on her.....Incest. Bristol is the mother of Trigg. Todd Palin is the father. She just quit and, on and on and on. It's all a bunch of friggin' garbage....They actually think they are making their case, when in fact, they are just inflicting further damage on themselves and their anti-american agenda....It's truly laughable. Particularly because she doesn't give a shit what these morons think. She fully realizes that they are a bunch of fools....She's not going anywhere. She's going to continue to be a huge thorn in the sides of this ridiculous president and administration.

The woman is a true patriot.......She's literally risking everything, including her life, for the good of this great country......I don't feel she's presidential material YET, but I admire the hell out of her......She's just what this country needs.....Somebody who truly cares about this great country and ALL things that make it great.

BTW, check out Gretta van Susteran's show tonight......She showed a clip of that liberal idiot Kathy Griffin bashing Bristol Palin during a show the other night before a bunch of USMC troops......They booed the hell out of her!........Classic, must see TV!


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 6, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



She what?  This little joy ride at the republicans expense has been a paid trip to Disneyland for Sarah and her family.  Granted she has worked hard to capitalise on her good fortune but "risked everything"?  Please!  If she wasn't given the VP nod do you really think she would have had someone write her book?  

To her credit she has gone a lot farther than anyone would have expected.  She didn't go to college on her GPA she won her scholorship at a beauty contest.  Nothing wrong with that but she has been riding her looks the whole trip.  She got her first public office on the strength of her television exposure and church connections.  It wasn't that hard.  Something like 700 people vote in Wascilla.   It is obvious that she is constantly working on her image.  Her Wiki site is scubbed squeaky clean.  Eveen all the trouble she had as Mayor is all from her point of view.  

So what it boils down to for me is she has a lot of drive and she has ridden that one trick poney.."Her Looks" as far as she could.  She is still the willfully ignorant dummy that Couric exposed.  The national government specifically the republicans don't need more idiots running things.  She simply isn't smart enough for the task.  Take away her looks and she would have never gone to college.  Take away her looks and she would never have been on TV in Anchorage.  Take away her looks and she most certainly would not have been nominated VP.  You folks may think that is enough because she shares your religious views but for me as a republican...it insults my intelligence when smart people take her seriously.  That is because they want to use her and do.  

I get the attraction.  She reminds common uneducated people of themselves.  She is just a lot prettier and a lot more driven.  People think YA!!!  she's one of us!!  So an average person with a below average intellect tells himself that Hell Ya I could do a better job than Obama..or whoever..and he believes it because he is too stupid to know how much there is to being a president.  He thinks the weather girl is the same as the president because they are both on his TV.  Being the president requires intelligence..if it is missing many thousand of people can get killed..billions..Trillions get flushed down the toilet.  

Jester let me put it this way.. If she wasn't pretty you wouldn't even hire her to manage one of your restaurants.  I'm not saying she is an imbecile...but she does not possess and never will the intellect to lead our country.


----------



## HUGGY (Dec 7, 2010)

Obermann is the same guy as Beck.  They are both unhinged but what you folks keep forgetting is that neither of them call the shots.  If you ask yourselves why did Obermann pick on Palins kid...What you really need to be asking is why did MSNBC pick on Palins kid?

Do you really think MSNBC or General Electric fears Sarah Palin or Bristol Palin?  Do you really think Obama fears the Palins?  Do you REALLY think GE does anything because Obama or his people want it so?  I'm not claiming I know thier motivation ..maybe it has something to do with these mysterious bailouts.  

Whatever GE does I am certain they do it for thier own reasons.  It could be something as simple as a ratings bump which would affect MSNBC stock value as I have heard they are trying to unload that company.  

You people really need to look past the puppets and try to understand what the puppeteers are thinking.

Watching you goofs argue about what Obermann "said" is discouraging.  I keep wanting better from my fellow Americans and you continually revert to the mindset of five year olds that are sure they want Co Coa Puffs but don't have a clue why.  You all swear that you think for yourselves and are not hypnotised and propagandised by your televisions but the evidense speaks for itself.  The stuff is a lot more effective than you give it credit for.  Almost every one of you is smart enough to understand what I'm saying and maybe if even for the moment you read this you get it.  But ten minutes later you are watching Keith or Glenn and are sure THEY are saying something that offends you...or something that makes you feel better about yourself...  Or they have told you what to fear and you believe them.  I wish I knew why these people fuck with your heads but I am sure it isn't Obermann or Beck doing it.  They just say what they are told to.


----------

